# Wie, das schmeckt? Hätt ich echt nicht gedacht!



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Sooooo, in der Mitte dieses Jahres hatt ich auch wiedermal Geburtstag. Aus Jux und Freude hat ein Freund von mir dann ne Kuhzunge geschenkt. Das war mal...was Anderes...nunja, wie dem auch sei: so ziemlich jeder an dem Fest fand die Zunge gewaltig eklig, bis plötzlich ein Freund von mir sagte: Moment, Zunge schmeckt! Hat meine Grossmutter immer gemacht, das ist lecker!
Also wollt ichs wissen, kurzerhand Termin organisiert und diesen dann noch etwa 10x verschoben, bis es endlich soweit war --> letzten Freitag haben wir uns frisch ans Werk gemacht und Kuhzunge gekocht. Ich muss sagen: sie war fantastisch!
Jetzt bin ich natürlich an weiteren kulinarischen Spezialitäten interessiert, bei denen man denken würde "bäh, kann doch gar nicht gut schmecken!" Was sind Eure Spezialrezepte? Habt Ihr welche? Ich fang mal an mit dem Kuhzungenschmaus:

*Rezept: Kuhzungenschmaus*
Kuhzunge kauft man beim Metzger, entweder roh oder vorgekocht. Rohe Zunge bedeutet, rund 2-3 Stunden vorkochen, daher empfehle ich Euch, vorgekochte Zunge zu kaufen. Diese erhält man dann gleich vakuumverpackt und muss sie nur noch für 20-30 Minuten in kochendes Wasser schmeissen, danach Verpackung öffnen, fertig! Die Zunge muss nicht mal gewürzt werden, die hat nen tollen Eigengeschmack.
Dazu empfehle ich selbstgemachten Kartoffelstock. Dazu nehmt Ihr so viele Kartoffeln (wichtig: mehlige Kartoffeln, steht auf der Verpackung) wie Ihr braucht (ein guter Richtwert für nen Mann wär so 250-350 Gramm), schält sie, schmeisst sie in kochendes Wasser und kocht sie so lange bis sie total verkocht sind (~45 Minuten). Jetzt lässt Ihr das Wasser aus dem Kochtopf fliessen und zermantscht die Kartoffeln mit einem beliebigen stumpfen Gerät (Kochlöffel, Kelle, was auch immer). Dazu giesst Ihr 1 1/2 dl Milch, würzt das ein Bisschen mit Salz und nem Hauch Muskatnuss und rührt das alles so lange bis das aussieht wie der Kartoffelstock, den Ihr aus den Fertigprodukten kennt. Nun stellt Ihr den Stock nochmal auf die Herdplatte und wärmt den Stock nochmal 2-3 Minuten auf, währenddem Ihr ihn regelmässig rührt (so brennt er nicht an) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auch nicht fehlen sollte: Erbsen und Karotten. In dem Fall darf Manns sich ruhig mal leicht machen. Wir nehmen also ne Dose mit Erbsen und Karotten drin, kippen die in nen Kochtopf und wärmen sie auf, fertig, servierbereit.

Zeitlich gesehen sollte man:
Zuerst die Kartoffeln anfangen, da die am längsten brauchen. Nach ca 20 Minuten sollte man die Kuhzunge ins kochende Wasser geben. Nach weiteren 25 Minuten wandelt man die Kartoffeln zum Kartoffelstock. Nun macht man Stock und Erbsen und Karotten parallel. Am Schluss die Zunge nicht vergessen, fertig, guten Appetit!


So nun bin ich auf Eure Spezialrezepte gespannt. Aber wie gesagt: nur solche, bei denen man zuerst denkt "igitt, das kann doch nicht gut schmecken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. November 2009)

Im Grunde kommt einem ja all das seltsam und vielleicht sogar eklig vor, was man nicht kennt bzw. was einem nicht als "gute Nahrung" beigebracht wurde.

Zunge z.B. finde ich nicht so ungewoehnlich, bei uns gab es die in duennen Scheiben als Wurstbelag oder gekocht mit Sosse - wobei ich Zunge nicht sonderlich mag. Genauso werden sicher viele keine Blutwurst oder andere Blutgerichte (Black Pudding oder Schwarzsauer) moegen bzw. garnicht erst probieren, weil ihnen die Idee Blut zu essen seltsam vorkommt. Gleiches gilt fuer viele Leute wohl fuer alle Arten von Innereien (Herz, Leber usw.).

Und dann gibt es freilich noch verschiedene Arten von Getier, die bei vielen Leuten vor der Pfanne sicher sind: Schnecken, Muscheln, Krabben und dergleichen, Austern, Tintenfische (nein - die wachsen nicht paniert heran!) - aber auch Tiere die garnicht eklig sind, in unserer Kultur aber eher selten auf den Speiseplan stehen: Pferd z.B.

Ich persoenlich bin jemand der gern alles kostet, bevor ich es als eklig bezeichne (oder als lecker). Aber grade bei solch etwas ungewoehnlicheren Sachen wuerde ich eher empfehlen, dass man diese isst, wenn sie von jemandem zubereitet wurden, der sich auch damit auskennt (Restaurant oder halt dort wo es weniger ungewoehnlich ist). Sonst bildet man sich womoeglich ein falsches Urteil aufgrund der eigenen unzureichenden Kochkuenste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Ich bin ein gosser Fan der Leber. Super zart und mega lecker.

mjam mjam

Bei uns in der Schweiz sagt man dazu einfach: Leberli


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

ich möchte gern mal so panierte Insekten essen :>

ok alle außer Spinnen bei denen möchte ich schreiend im Kreis laufen :/


----------



## sympathisant (9. November 2009)

gab früher mal tequila-lollies in denen sone insektren drin waren. frisch schmecken sie wahrscheinlich doch anders. aber die in den lollies haben nach erdnuss geschmeckt ... :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gab früher mal tequila-lollies in denen sone insektren drin waren. frisch schmecken sie wahrscheinlich doch anders. aber die in den lollies haben nach erdnuss geschmeckt ... :-)


ein angenehmer anflug von ekel überkommt mich :>

nein ernsthaft ich hab ja irgendwie panische angst vor allem was mehr als 2 augen und mehr als 4 beine hat und ich hoffe irgendwie dadurch das dann zu bekämpfen :>


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich bin jemand der gern alles kostet, bevor ich es als eklig bezeichne (oder als lecker). Aber grade bei solch etwas ungewoehnlicheren Sachen wuerde ich eher empfehlen, dass man diese isst, wenn sie von jemandem zubereitet wurden, der sich auch damit auskennt (Restaurant oder halt dort wo es weniger ungewoehnlich ist). Sonst bildet man sich womoeglich ein falsches Urteil aufgrund der eigenen unzureichenden Kochkuenste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber dann machts ja nicht halb soviel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man was für sich selbst kocht gehört meiner Meinung nach auch dazu, dass man sich ordentlich darüber informiert und nicht einfach mal "Teil in die Bratpfanne, das wird dann schon". Und naja, in China hab ich auch Hundeblut probiert (wurd mir allerdings erst nachher gesagt) und geschmacklich ist das jetzt weder besonders gut noch besonders schlecht, sondern eher einfach nur geschmacklos. Soll aber recht gesund sein. Es muss aber auch nicht zwangsläufig was besonders Exotisches sein hier. Wenn mir jemand zB sagen würd: "probier mal Käsebrot mit Gummibärchen", würd ich wohl auch erst mal "bäh" sagen. Aber wenns wirklich ernst gemeint ist und nicht einfach nur ein Witz, dann würd ichs auch probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte gern mal so panierte Insekten essen :>
> 
> ok alle außer Spinnen bei denen möchte ich schreiend im Kreis laufen :/


Das sollte kein Problem sein. Geh mal in ein australisches Restaurant. Die meisten von denen haben frittierte Heuschrecken (also ich nehm an Du meinst frittiert und nicht paniert). Sind ganz lecker, nur verhältnismässig zu teuer. Im Ausland kann man die zT als Snacks einfach so auf der Strasse kaufen, bei uns hingegen zahlt man da dann ein Bisschen mehr, weils halt "exotisch" ist.

Aber hier hab ich noch was, das ich recht interessant fand:
*Rezept: Eis-Mais-Berg (Nachtisch auf Chinesisch)*
Man nehme Crushed-Eis (kann man entweder so kaufen oder mit ner Maschine aus normalem Eis machen). Das häuft man dann in nem Suppenteller zu nem kleinen Eisberg. Darüber giesst man 3-4 verschiedene Sirup-Sorten, also jeweils 1 Sorte Sirup pro "Seite" des Berges. Oben drauf kommt dann noch Mais. Guten Appetit!
Anmerkung: Im Original mischt man noch kleine schwarze Bohnen unter den Berg, aber das passt überhaupt nicht, wie ich finde. Die "Eis-Mais"-Kombination find ich aber recht gut gelungen.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin ein gosser Fan der Leber. Super zart und mega lecker.
> 
> mjam mjam
> 
> Bei uns in der Schweiz sagt man dazu einfach: Leberli


Ess ich auch total gerne, aber ganz ganz wichtig: Vor dem zubereiten nen halben tag in Milch stehen lassen - noch zaerter!

Und gekochte Rindzunge ist auch sehr, sehr lecker. Mit mayo oder salz wahlweise^^


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

Leber schmeckt mir wie Kutteln garnicht. Aber probieren sollte man eigentlich alles mal.

Ich esse dafür sehr gerne Brot mit Emmentaler- oder Sprinzkäse und dergleichen mit Konfitüre (Orange/Ingwer- oder Johannisbeerkonfitüre) bestrichen.

mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

Das einzige in meinem Leben, was ich nicht gekostet hatte, als es mir angeboten wurde (Natuerlich nur VERZEHRBARE produkte, nichts gammelfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) war...Schweinehirne...
 da passe ich.


----------



## Bader1 (9. November 2009)

Mein Opa hat mich mal Hasenhirn fressen lassen -.-

Fast gekotzt...

Naja ich würd mal gern Rinderhoden probieren, soll gut sein.


----------



## Brainfreeze (9. November 2009)

Sandwichbrot nehmen, Nutella drauf, eine Scheibe Ananas und Zimt, das ganze in einen Toaster (Soeinen für diese französichen Croquemonsieurs oder wie die heißen *g*) reintuen, exotisch genug?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Innereien find ich nicht so lecker, dann doch lieber ein zartes, blutiges Steak. =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

is nicht wrklich exotisch, aber ich werd immer komisch angeguckt wenn ich mir folgende pizza bestelle
thunfisch,ananas,zwiebeln,schinken,salami und knoblauchsoße.....mjam mjam ^^
ich würd gerne mal kutteln essen und diese frittierten insekten(heuschrecken oder was es da alles gibt)


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat mich mal Hasenhirn fressen lassen -.-



Hirn fand ich ziemlich unspektakulär. Als ich dann wusste was es war fand ich es aber gar nicht mehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Prinzip ist das Problem vor allem die geistige Blockade.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. November 2009)

Bei Hirn krieg ich auch das Spucken...der Geruch alleine...schüttel.
Ansonsten bin ich da relativ aufgeschlossen....obwohl...Schnecken müßt ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt essen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Bei Hirn krieg ich auch das Spucken...der Geruch alleine...schüttel.
> Ansonsten bin ich da relativ aufgeschlossen....obwohl...Schnecken müßt ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt essen.



brr....das erinnert mich an den tag an dem mein bruder sich nacktschnecke vom boden aufgehoben hat und die dann einfach gegessen hat :x


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brr....das erinnert mich an den tag an dem mein bruder sich nacktschnecke vom boden aufgehoben hat und die dann einfach gegessen hat :x


das sind aber nicht diese schnecken ausm feinkostladen is dir schon klar oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

die futtert mein vater so gerne... 
kann denen nix abgewinnen...
aber was lecker is ein richtig gut gebratenes blutiges steak...
da ich aus bayern stamme a guads lingal (saure lunge zu deutsch)
Bluad und leberwiarscht^^ (blut und leberwürste)
gschwollne (ka wie man die sonst nennt)
und natürlich a pichlsteiner mjam mjam


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

Abgekukt bei Saltatio Mortis:

Kräuterbutter
Nutella
Spiegelei
Schmelzkäse
Schokokuchen

Als eingefleischter Fan musste ich das aus Prinzip ausprobieren. Schmeckt pervers...aber saugeil!


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Abgekukt bei Saltatio Mortis:
> 
> Kräuterbutter
> Nutella
> ...


Wie...geschichtet? Also wie ein Turm? Oder gemixt? Oder einfach alles auf einem Teller so häufchenweise?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sind aber nicht diese schnecken ausm feinkostladen is dir schon klar oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da fällt mir doch noch was ein^^
wenn ihr was wirklich exotisches wollt, fahrt nach rumänien und holt euch von irgendeiner x-beliebigen pommes budde nen hamburger 
ihr bekommt
1 riesiges brötchen mit "fleisch" drin, total vertrocknetem salat und zwiebeln vom vortag und mit ner fetten portion halbgefrorene pommes in der mitte und je nach tageszeit und pommesbudde noch fliegen extra gratis dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie...geschichtet? Also wie ein Turm? Oder gemixt? Oder einfach alles auf einem Teller so häufchenweise?




Als Schokokuchenbrotr, genau so, wie ichs gemacht hab!


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Als Schokokuchenbrotr, genau so, wie ichs gemacht hab!


Ok das klingt ja echt übel...das MUSS ich probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. November 2009)

Hm Zunge! Sehr lecker, gibt es bei uns immer Heilig Abend! Ich freu mich schon wieder drauf!


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Klingt ja alles sehr "lecker". Die Tequillalollies waren wirklich gut.


----------



## Perkone (9. November 2009)

Zunge ist extrem lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kartoffeln oder Kartoffelpüree dazu, super!

Mein Geheimrezept wo es einige abgrausen wird jetzt :

Hühnerherzen in Soße mit Reis! Einfach der Hammer das Gericht und geht einfach und ist sehr günstig.

Anleitung für 2 Personen: 

-> Pflanzliches Öl oder Butter zum Braten
-> 2 Weiße Zwiebeln
-> 3-4 Chinaknoblauch oder 6-7 normale Knofizehen
-> 1 Dose Schlagobers (in Österreich) oder bei euch in Schland Rahm/Sahne
-> 2 Packungen Hühnerherzen
-> 1 Tasse Reis und 2 Tassen Wasser zum aufkochen
-> Wers mag: Jalapeno oder Habaneros rein (Scharf scharf SCHAAARF!)

Zwiebel halben und der breitseite nach in Streifen schneiden. Knoblauch in ner Zillis zerhacken oder fein zerschneiden. Beides in nen mittelhohen Topf geben und mit Öl/Bratenbutter glasig kochen lassen (Knoblauch darf nicht braun werden = bitter!). Dann die Herzen reingeben, ca 10 Minuten auf mittlerer Stufe anbraten bis sie nicht mehr hellrot sondern eher grau werden. Reis in Topf geben, heiß werden lassen bis das Wasser kocht, dann Hitze zurückstellen und köcheln lassen. Wers mag: Eine ganze Zwiebel reinstecken.
Dann die Dose Schlagobers reingeben (und jetzt auch die Chilis) und wieder 10-15 Minuten kochen lassen, bis die Soße dick wird. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen je nach Geschmack. Man kann auch noch Schnittlauch reintun (aber nur ganz wenig).

Et Voilá! Fertich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Kann man anstatt den Herzen auch toll mit Hühnchenbrust oder Putenbrust machen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

das hört sich richtig lecker an^^
ein freund von mir hat auch schonmal hühnerherzen gegessen und meinte die wären ziemlich lecker


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Auja das Hühnerherzenrezept schreit nach dem nächsten Männerkochabend! Werd ich demnächst vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wiviel dl Sahne sind "eine Dose Sahne"? Ich kenn die nur aus Tetra-Pack ^^

Ahja, nach dem Männerkochabend empfehle ich quasi als Nachtisch: Trinkspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber natürlich nur, wenn Ihr ü18 seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Männerkochabend das schreit nach blöden Witzen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich koche gerne kommnur fast nie dazu :/


----------



## Perkone (9. November 2009)

Ca 250ml, @ Davatar. So ne Dose hier: Schlagobers


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Männerkochabend das schreit nach blöden Witzen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Männer koch ich nur an Halloween 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansonsten ist das was echt Lustiges. Nur Kerle in der Küche, dazu laute Musik und ein Fass Bier. Beim Abendessen sieht man dann, dass wahre Meisterköche eben doch männlich sind (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dazu gibts dann noch lautere Musik und Schnaps. Als Nachtisch wie gesagt Trinkspiele. Hach, war das ein toller Freitag Abend, da sehnt man sich gleich wieder zum nächsten Wochenende.

@Perkone: Ok danke werds dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

Hm mir fällt in die Richtung nur der Nasenhaarkiller ein^^
Ich esse gerne Schimmelkäse bzw stinkenden Käse
Ich mag den kräftigen Geschmack und die Würze, also dachte ich mir eines Tages "Wie würde das alles zusammen schmecken?"
Also bin ich einkaufen gegangen:
Von Gorgonzola über Camembert bis zu Saint Albray
sucht euch einfach eure Lieblingssorten aus (mit Gouda und anderem Hartkäse ist es auch möglich klappt aber leider net immer)
gewünschte Menge in kleine Würfel schneiden
die Pfanne vorher hauchzart! mit olivenöl ausstreichen (geht auch mit Butter oder anderen Ölen. Geschmacklich gefällt mir das Olivenöl aber am besten)
die käsewürfel in die pfanne, leicht erhitzen bis alles geschmolzen ist und immer gut wenden
nun den Käse in eine beliebige Form bringen, am vorteilhaftesten ist hier die Pfannkuchenform
und übertreibt es nicht mit der erwärmung sonst brennt das ganze an
das ganze letztlich noch auskühlen lassen und geniessen^^

stinkt wie die hölle ist aber ein echter gaumenschmauß
macht das aber nicht zu oft...Kalorienbombe hoch 10


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> stinkt wie die hölle ist aber ein echter gaumenschmauß
> macht das aber nicht zu oft...Kalorienbombe hoch 10



Oh Raclette. Und? Wer hatts erfunden?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

nein raclette machste net in der pfanne Oo
und schon garnet mit olivenöl


----------



## Sin (9. November 2009)

Hmm ich muss zugeben, ich würd gerne mal auf nen Thailändischen Markt und dort die halbe produktpalette hoch und runter probieren.
Speziell die Insekten interessieren mich, wie Maden, Heuschrecken, Skorpione, Spinnen, etc.

Was bei mir ein NoGo wäre, sind folgende:
- Augen von irgendwelchen Tieren
- Hirn
- Eigentlich alles was innereien sind (schon probiert, schmeckt mir einfach nicht)
- Halbausgebrütetes Entenei *würgs*


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm ich muss zugeben, ich würd gerne mal auf nen Thailändischen Markt und dort die halbe produktpalette hoch und runter probieren.
> Speziell die Insekten interessieren mich, wie Maden, Heuschrecken, Skorpione, Spinnen, etc.
> 
> Was bei mir ein NoGo wäre, sind folgende:
> ...


Ich hab ja immer behauptet, ich würd grundsätzlich alles probieren, aber schlussendlich hab ich dann doch was gefunden, bei dem ich nein sagen musste: Gegrillte Kakerlaken. Das war mir echt zuviel. Aber alles Andere hab ich probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja bei dem halbausgebrüteten Entenei würd ich dann auch nein sagen. Embrios könnt ich echt nicht essen o_o


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nein raclette machste net in der pfanne Oo
> und schon garnet mit olivenöl



Auch wir gehen mit der Zeit. Wir machen Raclette mittlerweile auch in Pfännchen und schaben nicht mehr nur Käse vom ganzen Laib. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Olivenöl, Zwiebeln usw. kann man jederzeit im Raclette einbeziehen, steht nur in keinen Touristenführern.

mfG René


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2009)

Hmm...Männerkochabend ist mal wieder ne gute Idee...und das Rezept mit den Hühnerherzen klingt auch gut...ich schlags mal vor für nächsten Freitag, Samstag muss dann wieder auf die Piste, Damenwelt mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken *g*

Ansonsten...hab mal von der polnischen Spezialität Hammelhoden gehört...soll auch sehr delikat sein...^^


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2009)

Ich probier eig. auch gern alles. Hirn würde ich mal gern essen, genau wie irgendwelche gegrillten Insekten. Ich frag mich einfach wie das schmeckt...

Achja, die Lollies mit den Insekten drin sind hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (9. November 2009)

Nette Gerichte und Ideen aber ich bleib lieber bei meinen Rippchen mit BBQ Soße und frisch vom Grill hmmmm das sind die freuden die einen Jung halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (9. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Nette Gerichte und Ideen aber ich bleib lieber bei meinen Rippchen mit BBQ Soße und frisch vom Grill hmmmm das sind die freuden die einen Jung halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Wie, das schmeckt? Hätt ich echt nicht gedacht!*, Kulinarische Spezialitäten

fail


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Auch sehr lecker ist Boudin (eine Blutwurst Art).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. November 2009)

Ba ne, bei allem Respekt Tikume, aber DAS ist wiederlich das zeug... bäää igitt... damit kann man mich jagen. Vielleicht wurd es bei mir falsch zubereitet, aber hab noch nie sowas ekelhaft schleimiges gegessen. Dagegen sind Weinbergschnecken noch Knusprig -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2009)

Ich hab mal Krabbenkekse gefuttert, hatte mir meine Oma mal mitgebracht, schmeckten garnicht schlecht ^^


----------



## tschilpi (9. November 2009)

Mjam. Meeresfrüchte. Gibt nichts besseres. Verstehe die Leute nicht, die das eklig finden..

Oktopus in Knoblauchsosse scharf. Scampis + Kalmar mit gebackenen Kartoffelscheiben und Reis, vielleicht noch Fisch dazu. Ahh, ich hab Hunger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ba ne, bei allem Respekt Tikume, aber DAS ist wiederlich das zeug... bäää igitt... damit kann man mich jagen. Vielleicht wurd es bei mir falsch zubereitet, aber hab noch nie sowas ekelhaft schleimiges gegessen. Dagegen sind Weinbergschnecken noch Knusprig -.-



Das ist nicht schleimig, die Haut wird beim braten knusprig und das innere ist auch nicht weicher als normales Wurstbrät.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: ich koche gerne kommnur fast nie dazu :/


Kochen ist mein hobby^^ Bzw generell speisen zubereiten - mein SchokoErdebeerVanille-Bananensplit mit Schlag und 3 Saucen sind die kroenung aller Geburtstagsfeiern^^ 



Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Krabbenkekse gefuttert, hatte mir meine Oma mal mitgebracht, schmeckten garnicht schlecht ^^


Krabbenpommes hab ich frueher voll gemocht


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. November 2009)

Ich hab wieder mal etwas für die experimentierfreudigen:

Du brauchst: Marmelade(Konfitüre für die Deutschen Freunde, am besten Himbeer oder Erdbeer), Erdnussbutter, Himbeerverdünnungssaft, Brot, Ein paar Walnüsse...

1 El marmelade mit jeweils 1 El Erdnussbutter in einer Schüssel vermengen, dazu einen Schuss Himbeerverdünnungssaft.
Gut vermengen, damit es so aussieht als würde man das niemals essen wollen, dann auf Brot streichen und ein paar walnüsse drüberstreuen.

Guten Appetit xD

schonmal Himbeersaft + Milch als getränk ausprobiert? schmeckt echt toll^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> schonmal Himbeersaft + Milch als getränk ausprobiert? schmeckt echt toll^^


mit eis vermengen, durchmixen und fertig ist der Milkshake


----------



## Blacktempel (9. November 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder mal etwas für die experimentierfreudigen:
> 
> Du brauchst: Marmelade(Konfitüre für die Deutschen Freunde, am besten Himbeer oder Erdbeer), Erdnussbutter, Himbeerverdünnungssaft, Brot, Ein paar Walnüsse...
> 
> ...



Hmm ich glaube diese Marmelade / Erdnussbuttermischung gibt es sogar als regulären Brotaufstrich in den USA. Nennt sich meines Wissens nach P 'n J  (Peanutbutter and Jelly)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich ab und zu mal esse ist: (in folgender Reihenfolge)

Brot
Butter
Marmelade
Salat
Banane
Käse
Honig
nach Wahl Ketchup
Brot

die Zutaten sind jetzt vielleicht nicht so exotisch aber die Mischung hat man nicht oft^^

Schmeckt, wie man sich denken kann, meistens Süß/Würzig

Gruss Blacktempel


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kochen ist mein hobby^^ Bzw generell speisen zubereiten - mein SchokoErdebeerVanille-Bananensplit mit Schlag und 3 Saucen sind die kroenung aller Geburtstagsfeiern^^


für sowas komm ich gern aufn überfall vorbei :>


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das sieht wortwörtlich aus wie Kacke! Und jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, nur das Aussehen!





Insekten sind , nachdem man die Anfängliche Abscheu überwunden hat, sehr knusprig und würzig. Snacks eben, wie bei uns Chips etc.


----------



## Bader1 (9. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Krabbenkekse gefuttert, hatte mir meine Oma mal mitgebracht, schmeckten garnicht schlecht ^^



Die gibts bei uns beim Chinesen immer als Vorspeise, also wahlweise.
Ich find die schmecken geil, aber auch nur die vom Chinesen, die die man so kaufen kann schmecken i.wie kacke.

Hm gegrillter oktupus is auch sehr geil, bestell ich mir eignetlich immer wenn wir beim Chinesen essen.


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch sehr lecker ist Boudin (eine Blutwurst Art).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Tikume sry aber das erste Bild sieht wie Kochende sch*** aus xD 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Judd mat Gaardebounen mjamjam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> für sowas komm ich gern aufn überfall vorbei :>


Ach was, das gibts als geschenk, lass die doofe spiielerein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _Tikume sry aber das erste Bild sieht wie Kochende sch*** aus xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naj was dein gericht aussieht will ich jetzt mal nicht sagen, aber...bereits einmal verdaut ist es sicher.


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

UI mir ist noch ws eingefallen: Heuschrecken! Gebratene Heuschecken in Honig! Das schmekt so übelst geil....Das müsst ihr probieren!

auch nicht zu verachten: Der Hagebuttenmilchshake oderWürschenmüsli


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

na danke da bleib ich lieber bei der hausmannskostXDso lecker leber mjam mjam...


----------



## sympathisant (10. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> UI mir ist noch ws eingefallen: Heuschrecken! Gebratene Heuschecken in Honig! Das schmekt so übelst geil....Das müsst ihr probieren!



kaufst du die im tierhandel oder fängst du selber? ;-)


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

Nenene, des ist lecker echt! Ihr kennt doch alle diesen Pfirsicheistee,oder? Würde man daraus nen Brei machen und außenrum Blätterteig würd das so schmecken!!!


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

Ich fang sie selber und mach nen Schashlick!


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

ne danke von tieren die kleiner als 10 cm sind nehm ich abstand beim essenxD


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

ich hab auch schonmal ne Spinn e gegessen. War aber ned so lecker.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

lebend und mit vielen haaren?xD


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

Hmmm.. Ihn hab sie voher übersfeuerzeug gehalten, ih mg haare im mund nicht... aber nur ganz kurz die hat nocch gezappwelt... Also, joar, gelebt hat se noch. P.S.:Ih bin ein Mädchen.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

hätt ich jetz nich gedacht aber pfui spinne... aber du magst keine haare im mund...*verkneift sich ein lachen*


----------



## Soladra (10. November 2009)

jup. Hmmm... Was wär das Crazyste das ich gegessen hab...

Ach ja, ich hab mal mit nem Kumpel um 20 nEuro gewettet, das ih mihs nicht traue, Leguan zu essren. Tja, das T-Shirt, das ih von dem Geld gekauft hab, ist dunkeöblauund had die Aufschrift "Tokiomotel"


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

ok soldara mir grausts vor der spinne aber auf der anderen seite muss ich schmunzeln wenn ich artherks aussage lese XD


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

Nennt mich den meister der 2deutigkeitxD


----------



## Windelwilli (10. November 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein geiler Thread. Kein Geflame und mit jeder Diät gleichwertig!
Hab garkeinen Hunger mehr....


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2009)

Ich persönlich würd ja sehr gern mal Schlange essen.
Meine exotischsten Sachen waren wohl eine Krokodil Bifi ^^ 
alle möglichen Insekten (Heuschrecken,Ameisen, Kakerlaken,..)
und für manche Leute sind wohl auch Schnecken exotisch.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würd ja sehr gern mal Schlange essen.
> Meine exotischsten Sachen waren wohl eine Krokodil Bifi ^^
> alle möglichen Insekten (Heuschrecken,Ameisen, Kakerlaken,..)
> und für manche Leute sind wohl auch Schnecken exotisch.



Krokodil schmeckt gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Schlange geht auch, hat aber einen intensiven, leicht fischigen eigengeschmack. Sind leider viel zu teuer die beiden sachen, aber zum ausprobieren kann man es sich mal kaufen.

Heuschrecken werd ich bald wohl mal beim Züchter bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2009)

Lebendige -ultrafette- Maden hab ich noch vergessen..Wacken olé 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Ich möcht ja nicht meinen eignen Thread flamen, aber das Video hier ist zu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten: Für Heuschrecken empfehle ich Heuschrecken-Rührei. Dazu Heuschrecken zusammen mit 2-3 Eiern in ne Pfanne geben und zubereiten wie man Rührei halt zubereitet ^^. Schmeckt ziemlich gut.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2009)

Ich will mal Froschschenkel probieren, die sollen ja auch gut schmecken.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will mal Froschschenkel probieren, die sollen ja auch gut schmecken.


Bäh ne, seitdem ich neulich nen Beitrag drüber gesehn hab wie man die zubereitet will ich das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2009)

Klär uns auf ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Ok, kleine Kinder, tierliebe Leute und Greenpeaceanhänger sollten diesen Beitrag jetzt überlesen:


Spoiler



Dem Frosch werden bei lebendigem Laibe die Beine ausgerissen. Dann zieht man die Haut über den Hintertheilen ab, hackt von letztern das Vordere weg, und legt sie eine Nacht über in kaltes Wasser, um sie auszuwässern. Daraufhin werden diese Hinter-Viertel mit dem Rücken fricassirt, mit Mehl oder Gries bestreuet, und aus Schmalz gebacken, oder wie junge Hühner zugerichtet.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok, kleine Kinder, tierliebe Leute und Greenpeaceanhänger sollten diesen Beitrag jetzt überlesen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Okay das ist hart. Ich überlegs mir nochmal, ob ich das wirklich essen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

ich dürfte die froschschenkel gar nicht essen :x
meine mutter liebt frösche, und wenn ich dann einen essen würde dürfte ich wohl ausziehen^^


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Krokodil und ähnliches ja schlecht probieren kann, habe ich mich vor einiger Zeit mal an Natto gewagt. Schmeckt ziemlich, äh, gewöhnungsbedürftig und ohne Frühlingszwiebel und Senf ist es wirklich eklig.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. November 2009)

Boah...was ist DAS denn??? würg....


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Boah...was ist DAS denn??? würg....



_"Natt&#333; (jap. &#32013;&#35910 ist ein traditionelles, sehr nahrhaftes japanisches Lebensmittel aus vergorenen Sojabohnen. 

Zur Herstellung werden ungeschälte Sojabohnen zuerst in Wasser eingeweicht und dann gekocht. Anschließend wird die Masse mit dem Bakterium Bacillus natto beimpft und etwa drei bis fünf Stunden bei 42 °C bedampft. Die Bohnen schrumpfen dabei deutlich und es bildet sich ein Schleim aus denaturiertem Eiweiß, der für das typische Erscheinungsbild sorgt."

[...]

Es schmeckt leicht bitter, vielleicht auch etwas nussig und hat ein Kaugefühl wie bei kleinen gekochten Bohnen.
_


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Apropo essen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

boa Deanne ich bin ja sonst echt einigermasen tolerant (so im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten)
aber das sieht echt brutal eklig aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

sieht verdammt beschissen aus ^^
aber wenn man liest was das eigentlich ist, ist es gar nicht mehr so schlimm^^


----------



## Windelwilli (10. November 2009)

Hätte jetzt auf Erdnüsse mit Käse getippt. 
Womit auch die Augenform der Asiaten zu erklären ist.
Bei dem Zeug was die sich hinterschieben würd ich die Augen auch zukneifen.

Vote auch für das Rindersteak!


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auf Erdnüsse mit Käse getippt.
> Womit auch die Augenform der Asiaten zu erklären ist.
> Bei dem Zeug was die sich hinterschieben würd ich die Augen auch zukneifen.



Schmeckt weniger eklig, als Rinderzunge und Innereien klingt. Whoa, ne, sowas würde ich auch als Nicht-Vegetarier niemals essen. Und wiegesagt, wenn man Natto mit Senf und viel Frühlingszwiebel mischt, muss man sich nicht mal übergeben.


----------



## sympathisant (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok, kleine Kinder, tierliebe Leute und Greenpeaceanhänger sollten diesen Beitrag jetzt überlesen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



das mit dem "lebendig" ist aber n mythos. man kann sie auch erst töten und dann ganz normal verwerten ... also mich hindert nichts dran, es demnächst mal auszuprobieren. sollen wir hühnchen schmecken.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Ob Mythos oder nicht, im Beitrag wurde das so gezeigt wie das einer macht. Kann natürlich sein, dass die das nur für die Massenproduktion so machen oder eben gerade da nicht, keine Ahnung. Aber widerlich wars auf alle Fälle.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Ich wuerde wohl so ziemlich alles nahrhafte essen, und der versuchung, ne schlange oder ne krustige spinne zu essen ist gross. Wenn ich mal die moeglichkeit krieg


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

einer süßen schlange könnt ich nie was antun :<

Süß ist für mich auch noch ne boa constrictor ich liebe schlangen einfach <3


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

naja, ich find schlangen fad.
Meine Lieblinge sind Spinnen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

gehören alle ausgerottet jede einzelne spinnen brrrrrrr


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese, bekomm ich auch lust auf spinnen,heuschrecken und schlangen 
nur hier krieg ich das wohl nicht^^ meine mutter is gegen sowas exotisches ^.^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Ich Glaub bei einige Gerichten Konte ichg nicht so viel Kotzen wie ich mochte ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Glaub bei einige Gerichten Konte ichg nicht so viel Kotzen wie ich mochte ^^_


Dann schleich di ausm Thread, wens di en ned intressiart.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dann schleich di ausm Thread, wens di en ned intressiart.



Hey, fahr ihn doch nicht so an. Ich krieg bei den meisten Vorschlägen in diesem Thread auch fast Brechreiz, aber schliesslich gehört es auch dazu, sich bei den vorgestellten Gerichten ein bisschen zu ekeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> _"Natt&#333; (jap. &#32013;&#35910 ist ein traditionelles, sehr nahrhaftes japanisches Lebensmittel aus vergorenen Sojabohnen.
> _


Wie schon geschrieben, richtig zubereitet schmeckt es gar nich mal _so_ schlecht, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

ja, aber alles miesmachen sollte er nicht, man muss andere esskulturen respektieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

gilt Pizzaleberkäs als exotisches essen?


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gilt Pizzaleberkäs als exotisches essen?



Nein. Das erinnert mich eher an die Fressgelüste einer Schwangeren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

ne....is doch nix besonderes


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein. Das erinnert mich eher an die Fressgelüste einer Schwangeren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm paar bratwürste durchn jogurt ziehn dann essiggurken dazu und rein damit XD


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Ich liebe Pferdeleberkaes^^ Nicht sooo exotisch, aber manche ekeln sich davor ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

gibt ja schon leute die leberkäse so schon ekelhaft finden O_o
versteh ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt nie gedanken darum gemacht was in leberkäs drin ist^^
vllt einer der gründe warum ich es noch essen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2009)

Sushi ist auch sehr fein, aber man kann es ja fast nicht mehr exotisch nennen,weil es dies sooft in Deutschland und der Schweiz gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich hab ehrlich gesagt nie gedanken darum gemacht was in leberkäs drin ist^^
> vllt einer der gründe warum ich es noch essen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kaufe nur das fleisch von ungluecklichen Hennen aus der massenhaltung >.<


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Wasbai Stick´s xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sushi ist auch sehr fein, aber man kann es ja fast nicht mehr exotisch nennen,weil es dies sooft in Deutschland und der Schweiz gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibt ja auch verschiedene arten von sushi^^
manche davon sind sicher exotisch ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur das fleisch von ungluecklichen Hennen aus der massenhaltung >.<



ich kaufe das zeug net, ich esse es


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

eins nach dem anderen, mein freund xD


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gibt ja auch verschiedene arten von sushi^^
> manche davon sind sicher exotisch ^^


Okay das stimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sushi ist auch sehr fein, aber man kann es ja fast nicht mehr exotisch nennen,weil es dies sooft in Deutschland und der Schweiz gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sushi mag ich zwar sehr, sehr gerne, aber eigentlich ist das ja mittlerweile fast schon eher langweilig. Reis, Nori, Fisch- oder Gemüsefüllung, eigentlich nichts, was besonders exotisch ist. Da bietet die japanische Küche weitaus merkwürdigere Spezialitäten.

Edit: Sushi gibt es übrigens auch mit dem von mir vorgestellten Natto. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

> "Natt&#333; (jap. &#32013;&#35910 ist ein traditionelles, sehr nahrhaftes japanisches Lebensmittel aus vergorenen Sojabohnen.



Ich kenns nur als süße Variante und das schmeckt eigentlich ganz lecker. Wenn man überlegt, ist Käse/Yoghurt ja auch nix anderes.

Ich war btw heute mal bei verschiedenen Tierhandlungen wegen den Heuschrecken. Die normalen Futtertierchen die man bekommt sind eher Heimchen, eine kleinere Variante. Der Händler sagte, dass die Futtertiere sehr oft schon beim Züchter "vorbehandelt" sind und mit Vitaminen angereichert werden. Er hat mir davon abgeraten im Zoohandel welche zu kaufen, sondern direkt beim Züchter nachzufragen, ob man dort auch "unbehandelte" Tiere bekommt.

Es gibt einige onlineshops die Heuschrecken/skorpione, etc bereits fertig verpackt verkaufen, allerdings kostet da z.B. ein Skorpion um die 5€ und ist bereits gewürzt.

http://www.braidysnack.com/Shop.html

Was die Frösche angeht: Hummer werden auch bei lebendigem Leibe in den Kochtopf geworfen, Fische direkt nach dem Angeln mit nem Messer "aufgeschlitzt", also so groß ist der Unterschied nicht. Das Problem ist halt wie immer nur unser Kopf: Ohhh der arme Frosch... gibt halt auch leute die sagen: Ohhh die arme Kackerlake.


----------

